# Partridge Rock - hen or rooster?



## gfwebster (Mar 21, 2013)

Here is a picture of my Partridge Rock who is about 7 weeks old now.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Where did you get your chicks ? Where they not suppose to be roosters, cause every one of them looks like a rooster.


----------



## gfwebster (Mar 21, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Where did you get your chicks ? Where they not suppose to be roosters, cause every one of them looks like a rooster.


Out of a straight run batch from Southern States. Four out of six appear to be roosters. Looks like the odds were not in my favor.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

yeah not good odds at all. Well at least they'll make good fried chicken


----------

